# Solved: Facebook "Account Temporarily Unavailable" 9-23-12



## BobbieLou (Sep 24, 2012)

Have a MacBook Pro running OSX 10.6.8 and have been unable to get onto Facebook all day today. Funny thing is, my husband's laptop running the same operating system and running off the same wireless modem and same "Safari" program can get onto Facebook as I speak. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

1) What do you mean by unable to get onto Facebook? (web page does not load, won't accept username/password)


----------



## BobbieLou (Sep 24, 2012)

Am able to get onto Facebook as of this morning. All day yesterday I could only get to a screen that said "*"Account Temporarily Unavailable" . . . . site is down . . . . please try again later"

*No longer a problem. Thanks for trying to help.


----------

